# heat press on silk ties?



## Deucex (Mar 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried heat press on silk? I have been thinking about putting designs on neck ties and I can only find silk ones. Also, does anyone know where I can get blank neck ties from? I have been using staton wholesale.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

check out this how to videos from icc
International Coatings


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's one for sublimation.

Neck Tie for Sublimatable Tiles


----------

